# 'monopoly For Millennials' Reminds Players That 'adulting Is Hard'



## 1QTPie (Nov 16, 2018)

If millennials were hoping jokes about their age group would fade, a new Hasbro game isn't offering much relief. 

"Monopoly for Millennials" — the recently released version of the classic board game — centers around the often-mocked generation of people born between 1981 and 1996.

The cover features "Monopoly" icon Rich Uncle Pennybags with a cup of coffee, earbuds and a medal labeled "participation." The tagline on the cover reads: "Forget real estate. You can't afford it anyway."

But plenty of people seem able to handle the price of the game. It sells for $19.82, and Walmart's website currently lists the product as "out of stock."

Though the board features the traditional "Go To Jail" space, there is a major difference in this version of the classic game: Instead of collecting money, players will be collecting experiences as they traverse the board. These experiences include "Parents' Basement," "Thrift Shop" and "Farmers' Market."

"Money doesn't always buy a great time, but experiences, whether they're good -- or weird -- last forever," says the game's description on Walmart's website. The description also notes that "adulting is hard."

In reaction to Hasbro's newest product, many people took to Twitter to express their feelings towards the game. 

Some found the game to be an unfair portrayal of their age demographic.

_@Hasbro Can you provide the URL for the Hasbro-official website featuring "Monopoly for Millennials," where you trash on my age demographic because baby boomers caused an economic catastrophe that rendered us financially impotent for a decade? Thanks! pic.twitter.com/wmm0WQwnld_

— Steven Briggs (@TrnDaBeatAround) November 11, 2018
...while others embraced the product.

_The more I learn about #MonopolyForMillennials the better it gets. 
I must own this game. pic.twitter.com/TN6fTlEZBb_

— Tyler Mason (@TylerMason) November 8, 2018
_I Played the New Monopoly for Millennials and Three Hours into It Found Myself a Devout Socialist Burning with the Fever of Class Struggle_

— Jenny G. Zhang (@jennygzhang) November 14, 2018
And then there were those who just didn't know what to make of the game.

_Played Monopoly for Millennials last night and i was a bit taken aback. The instructions pretty much read like this...Money can’t always buy you a great time, which is great because as a millennial you don’t have any! It’s all about experiences, which you buy instead of property_

— Q is god‍ (@qsowoke) November 9, 2018


_Follow USA TODAY intern Ben Tobin on Twitter: @TobinBen_


----------



## SlimPickinz (Nov 16, 2018)

I really hope they release the game before christmas. I want it.


----------



## Dposh167 (Nov 16, 2018)

hilarious!


----------



## KimPossibli (Nov 16, 2018)

why not
my life is already a game


----------



## intellectualuva (Nov 19, 2018)

I want this game. Lol.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Nov 19, 2018)

IDK if this is real. The only store that has it is Walmart and for 19.82. That is the starting year for Millennials. I really want this but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## 1QTPie (Nov 20, 2018)

How about this one?  It's $20 at Target


----------



## brg240 (Nov 24, 2018)

1QTPie said:


> How about this one?  It's $20 at Target


I prefer life personally

Our house rules for life ended you up with crippling debt anyway


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Nov 24, 2018)

Who these companies really need to mock is Generation Z.  Man, that generation Z is something else.


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Nov 24, 2018)

I’m a millennial and to me it’s not cool. “Forget real estate you can’t afford it anyway” like dang. I feel like they are making a mockery of people’s struggle. Every time I look at my student loans I get depressed. What tag line are they going to put for Generation Z “Forget college and healthcare you can’t afford it anyway”.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Nov 24, 2018)

*Life is hard so why not CHEAT! Hasbro doing tooo much! 




*​


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 24, 2018)

Wait, the Millennial generation starts in 1981??


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 24, 2018)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Wait, the Millennial generation starts in 1981??


The real year should be '84 or '85. For some reason, the start of Reagan presidency is the marker. This reduces Gen X (my generation) to 1965-1980, a mere fifteen years. I call BS on that.


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 24, 2018)

I feel like those of us born 1980 to 1981 are really in a grey area when it comes to this millennial mess bc we really aren’t Gen X either  I make it a point to say I’m a Reagan millennial whenever the topic comes up.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 24, 2018)

1QTPie said:


> Though the board features the traditional "Go To Jail" space, there is a major difference in this version of the classic game: Instead of collecting money, players will be collecting experiences as they traverse the board. These experiences include "Parents' Basement," "Thrift Shop" and "Farmers' Market."



  

Experiences, though???  Hasbro, ya'll play too much!!!  And I was just thinking about the board games Monopoly and Life these past couple of weeks.



Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Wait, the Millennial generation starts in 1981??



 This....



Sharpened said:


> The real year should be '84 or '85. For some reason, the start of Reagan presidency is the marker. This reduces Gen X (my generation) to 1965-1980, a mere fifteen years. I call BS on that.



And this.

There was a big discussion on FB a few years ago because some people were confused about when Gen X ended and when Millennials started.  A lot of people had the years of each generation overlapping, so I think that's where the confusion comes from.

I feel like even when Survivor did that Millennials vs. Gen-X season, they got it wrong.  Some of those castaways looked like they were assigned to the wrong tribes.  



Everything Zen said:


> I feel like those of us born 1980 to 1981 are really in a grey area when it comes to this millennial mess bc we really aren’t Gen X either  *I make it a point to say I’m a Reagan millennial whenever the topic comes up.*



 I didn't realize this was a thing.


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 24, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> There was a big discussion on FB a few years ago because some people were confused about when Gen X ended and when Millennials started. A lot of people had the years of each generation overlapping, so I think that's where the confusion comes from.


Each generation was supposed to be 18-20 apart. I want to know who screwed everything up and when?


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 25, 2018)

Sharpened said:


> Each generation was supposed to be 18-20 apart. *I want to know who screwed everything up and when?*



Lol....right!


----------



## nyeredzi (Nov 25, 2018)

AnjelLuvs said:


> *Life is hard so why not CHEAT! Hasbro doing tooo much!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More reflective of real life. Especially for Mr. Moneybags there.


----------



## Menina Preta (Nov 27, 2018)

NaturalEnigma said:


> I’m a millennial and to me it’s not cool. “Forget real estate you can’t afford it anyway” like dang. I feel like they are making a mockery of people’s struggle. Every time I look at my student loans I get depressed. What tag line are they going to put for Generation Z “Forget college and healthcare you can’t afford it anyway”.



I agree. Nowadays I feel a bit bitter towards the baby boomers...


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 27, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I didn't realize this was a thing.



I don't want to be associated with the snot-nosed Millenials that I work with are a decade younger walking around with headphones and lattes all day. Back in MY DAY we made our own lattes at home with the new-fangled cappuccino machines that started to come out when Starbucks was just becoming a "thing" in the late '90's. The kind of machines that you risked food poisoning from leftover milk foam if you didn't wash all the parts correctly. We knew how to use microfiche for really old articles at the library and the Dewy-Decimal system to navigate our way through the library. My dad was tech savvy and I was raised in a home with a computer ever since I could remember. I had my own learning software and learned Windows code to make things work with 5.25", 3.5" and eventually CD-Roms with Prodigy as my first internet service and HOW DARE someone pick up the call to the house when I was trying to get information to write my papers. We eventually graduated to America Online  I remember when tapes were a thing and my first CDs were the Disney Lion King and Alladin soundtracks


----------



## 1QTPie (Nov 28, 2018)

Sharpened said:


> Each generation was supposed to be 18-20 apart. I want to know who screwed everything up and when?




Those of us who are in that special group of Gen X'ers born from 1976-1980.  They even gave us a different title (I will see if I can find it.) It's been all screwy since then.


----------



## doriannc (Nov 29, 2018)

That’s what popped up in my head. The real OG. Monopoly should’ve come out with a 1%  on where you buy jets, yachts and elections.  



1QTPie said:


> How about this one?  It's $20 at Target


----------



## doriannc (Nov 29, 2018)

Shoot I don’t knock them. I’m pretty sure Monopoly is 90 years old! They need a way to attract us “millennials”




AnjelLuvs said:


> *Life is hard so why not CHEAT! Hasbro doing tooo much!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dposh167 (Dec 4, 2018)

The starting year for millenials keeps moving and conflicting. For a long time it was 1980...then I see articles starting at 1982. Next it's going to be 1987. Like wtf.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Dec 4, 2018)

Menina Preta said:


> I agree. Nowadays I feel a bit bitter towards the baby boomers...


Me too. And the data shows, upper-middle class Boomers are to blame.


----------

